# Coomera River QLD Thursday 21st



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Taking a day off tomorrow (Nov 21st) and fishing the Coomera. Plan on loading at Coomera river boat ramp near the Oxenford Tavern between 4 and 5am and heading up past the railroad bridge.

Maybe I'll bump into someone there.


----------

